# BT(Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG - EASYNET



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

Folgendes Problem: ich habe meine Telefonrechnung für diesen Monat erhalten, da steht das ich 14,95€ für EASYNET für Verbindungen vom 09.06.05 bis 09.06.05 zu zahlen hab. Drunter steht BT(Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N). Ich verstehe nicht was das ist. Ich wähle mich immer über den SmartSurfer ein, aber ich glaub das das nichts damit zu tun hat,oder?
Übrigens war das letzten Monat genauso, dass ich für eine Verbindung (30.05.05 - 30.05.05) soviel zahlen musste. Was kann ich tun, das mir das nicht wieder passiert? Was hat das eigentlich auf sich, mit dem EASYNET?
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann!


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

Snoop-J schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht was das ist. Ich wähle mich immer über den SmartSurfer ein


Der auch so tolle SmartSurfer hat Dir eine Verbindung empfohlen, die in Wirklichkeit wohl doch nicht die günstigste war. Typisch SmartSurfer, insbesondere dann, wenn er die letzten Updates verpennt hat oder ein geänderter Tarif nicht bis zu web.de vorgedrungen ist.

Guck mal > HIER <, noch ein Leidensgenosse und die passende Antwort dazu.


----------

